# Aussaatjahr 2013



## mitch (2. März 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

"The same procedure as last year"


----------



## Pammler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

HIHI, hallo mitch,
so sieht es bei uns jetzt auch auf dem Fensterstock aus 


Allerdings Blumen und Kräuter. Tomaten gedeihen bei mir im Garten nicht 
Upps Doppelpost.


----------



## Pammler (2. März 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

HIHI, hallo mitch,
so sieht es bei uns jetzt auch auf dem Fensterstock aus 

Allerdings Blumen und Kräuter. Tomaten gedeihen bei mir im Garten nicht


----------



## Eva-Maria (2. März 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Paprika "California Wonderland" und __ Brunnenkresse stehen schon jeweils in Mini-GWHs zwecks Vorziehen.
Diverse Tomatensorten sind morgen an der Reihe,
einige Kaltkeimer wie z.B. __ Mohn in sämtlichen Varianten... gehen morgen ebenfalls in die Erde, allerdings gleich nach draußen ins Beet.
Euch allen ein schön sonniges WE!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (2. März 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hi,

ich hab gerade mein Foliengewächshaus mit ner neuen Folie bedeckt. Die nächsten Tage werden da einiges an Blumensamen drin ausgestreut und die mediteranen Aronstabaussaaten von letzten Jahr dürfen dann auch wieder ans Sonnenlicht

MfG Frank


----------



## Eva-Maria (3. März 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

habe ferdisch....
18 verschiedene Tomatensorten, konnte mich einfach nicht entscheiden,
sind schon nur die leckersten aus letztem Jahr
 

und dann  noch 1 Mini-GWH mit
Zucchini "Bush Baby", Gurke "Apple Skin", Persische Wildfeige, Ananas-Melone und Kasachische Melone.... bin mal sehr gespannt, was daraus wird...
 

Umzug in kleinere Töpfe, langsam steigernd, ist schon eingeplant,
aber erst mal überhaupt Blattpaare kriegen


----------



## mitch (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hallo,

die Tomaten sind nun seit ein paar Tagen im Gewächshaus

     


und wie jedes Jahr: alles wieder viel zu eng gepflanzt


----------



## mitch (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

es tut sich was


----------



## Elfriede (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hallo Mitch, 

da hat sich sehr viel bei dir getan, schön und gesund sehen deine Tomatenpflanzen  aus.

Vor zwei Jahren habe ich mir Gitterkörbe gebastelt um meine Tomaten vor verschiedenen Tomatendieben zu schützen, was recht gut funktioniert hat. Besser aber noch bewähren sie sich als Sturmschutz, denn seit ich sie verwende haben mir auch sehr heftige Winde keine Pflanzen mehr ausgerissen.

Auf den Fotos ist auch meine erste Tomate 2013 zu sehen.


                   



Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## pyro (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Mitch, ernärst Du Dich im Sommer zum Großteil von Tomaten?

Das sind ja mindestens 50 Pflanzen!!

Ich hab hier 6 Pflanzen und das reicht mir dicke.

In den letzten Tagen hab ich auch was angesäht... Venusfliegenfallen und rundblättriger __ Sonnentau.


----------



## mitch (20. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*



> Mitch, ernährst Du Dich im Sommer zum Großteil von Tomaten?


 
  und was zu viel ist wird verkocht z.B. *Chutney *
http://www.chefkoch.de/rs/s0/tomaten+chutney/Rezepte.html

http://www.kochbar.de/rezepte/tomaten-chutney.html

http://eatsmarter.de/suche?ft=tomaten​ es gibt nix besseres wie eigene Tomaten


----------



## mitch (23. Mai 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hallo Freunde der Tomate,

im Gewächshaus wurde es zu eng , 

Da ja meine roten Freunde nicht unbedingt von oben her nass werden wollen hab ich ihnen eine kleine Überdachung gebaut - mal sehen was daraus wird


----------



## mitch (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hallo, 

die Gemüseeule ist im Anmarsch  

       


was macht man(n) dagegen ?

http://www.gartenheinz.de/gemuesegarten/gemuese-pflanzen/tomaten-pflanzen/tomatenschaedlinge/


ich probier's erst mal mit absammeln


----------



## Patrick K (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hallo Mitch 

nun hast du genug Tomaten und jetzt züchtest du auch noch lecker Fischfutter tolloki

Gruss Patrick


----------



## Sternenstaub (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Aussaatjahr 2013*

Hi Mitch,
da hast du wohl ein Nahrungskonkurent
lG Angelika


----------

